# Today marks...



## Elohi

100 days of incubation for the leopard egg! I think it will pip within a week but today would be better! Lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Congratulations!! 
I hope it hatches soon! I don't know much about incubation and little baby torts  Are incubating it for a specific sex?


----------



## phebe121

I think its 4 and half months for leopards so just a little more to go


----------



## Elohi

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Congratulations!!
> I hope it hatches soon! I don't know much about incubation and little baby torts  Are incubating it for a specific sex?



Yeah, I've got it temp'd for female but I know that's just gender swaying and not even close to a guarantee.


----------



## Elohi

phebe121 said:


> I think its 4 and half months for leopards so just a little more to go



I've been told 90-130 days for babcocki's. 100-110 being when many of them hatch.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I hope s/he hatches soon. Do you know who the father is? Do you plan to breed more?


----------



## Elohi

AbdullaAli said:


> I hope s/he hatches soon. Do you know who the father is? Do you plan to breed more?


Hahahahaha
I met the eggs parents when I picked up the egg back at the end of May.


----------



## Tyanna

Eeep! How exciting! Can't wait to see updates!


----------



## tortadise

Oh boy. It's only 100 days? You may be waiting much longer for them. My babcocki eggs hatch at 5-7 months and pardalis at 8-12 months(have been longer but just a few times) temperature with diapause on the pardalis aside was 86-89. Hope this one proves to hatch when you want it too. Have you candled it yet?


----------



## Elohi

tortadise said:


> Oh boy. It's only 100 days? You may be waiting much longer for them. My babcocki eggs hatch at 5-7 months and pardalis at 8-12 months(have been longer but just a few times) temperature with diapause on the pardalis aside was 86-89. Hope this one proves to hatch when you want it too. Have you candled it yet?



I candled it a few times early on to check for changes and veins. Once I saw veins I haven't touched it since.


----------



## tortadise

Awesome. Well hope it hatches soon for yah


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> I candled it a few times early on to check for changes and veins. Once I saw veins I haven't touched it since.


I remember you saying that on Instagram.... It's funny how I can remember things like these, but not remember what the teacher has been saying for the past few weeks. I guess I only remember the more important things (the things related to tortoises )!


----------



## Tyanna

AbdullaAli said:


> I remember you saying that on Instagram.... It's funny how I can remember things like these, but not remember what the teacher has been saying for the past few weeks. I guess I only remember the more important things (the things related to tortoises )!



If I could go to school to major in TORTOISES, I would have beyond a 4.0. I guess I'll have to stick with Business management & Wildlife ecology.. 

I really can't wait to see this little one hatch.


----------



## Elohi

I'm curious about others who have incubated leopard eggs. What was the incubation period length?
Very interesting!!!


----------



## Tyanna

Is this your frist time incubating eggs ever? Or have you before? I'm wondering if it's complicated or an easy process?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortadise said:


> Oh boy. It's only 100 days? You may be waiting much longer for them. My babcocki eggs hatch at 5-7 months and pardalis at 8-12 months(have been longer but just a few times) temperature with diapause on the pardalis aside was 86-89. Hope this one proves to hatch when you want it too. Have you candled it yet?


 Why is it so long??


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Elohi said:


> Yeah, I've got it temp'd for female but I know that's just gender swaying and not even close to a guarantee.


 I hope it turns out to be a girl! I would think it's kind of hit or miss, hopefully (he/she) hatches for you soon!


----------



## Elohi

Tyanna said:


> Is this your frist time incubating eggs ever? Or have you before? I'm wondering if it's complicated or an easy process?


Yes, this is my very first time incubating. I was a nervous wreck setting the egg up for incubation. Then I was fine and only checked on the egg once a day for temps and humidity. A couple of weeks ago though, the excitement and anticipation has started growing. I'm now checking the incubator 2-3 times a day. I just added water again this morning and hope it's the last time I need too! Hahaha.


----------



## tortadise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Why is it so long??


Well it depends on locality and species for one. This coincides with weather patterns, Kenya versus South Africa we will use for example. Kenya does not get near the fluctuation of weather patterns even really a winter unlike South Africa, naturally a when the tortoises lay there eggs in the wild it's at the end of a season sometimes the beginning. So eggs being laid in late winter early spring will go through a period of temperature drops. Just like here in the US. So the egg will stop developing (depending on species) at a certain temperature threshold. During this process(depending how long the transition of seasons is) the egg will either completely stay diapaused(no development) and then commence once temperatures are favorable for the embryo to begin it's stage of development. So it's not that the egg of a South African takes longer incubation period. It's the difference in starting and stopping. When you collect all the data from the time the egg was fully developing without the diapause they come out to the same. So a Kenyan or Tanzanian leopard will lay in spring, possibly go through a very short diapause and then begin development. Some species like chacos will lay there eggs in the fall(dry season) and it will go through all of winter with very little development. The days can be in the 70s-80s and nights in the 30s. So the egg naturally doe not develop until temperatures(of the nest, not ambient) are within high 60s at night and high 80s during the day.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

So if the egg depends on temperature (or lack of) to hatch, shouldn't it hatch sooner in an incubator, which has a constant temp all the time, allowing the egg to continue developing without pause?


----------



## tortadise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> So if the egg depends on temperature (or lack of) to hatch, shouldn't it hatch sooner in an incubator, which has a constant temp all the time, allowing the egg to continue developing without pause?


You would think yes. Those questions I have no answer too. But a diapause is not necessarily only related to temperature, it can a dry spell, increase in moisture, water. Past diapause is merely something that keeps the egg from developing for a purpose. @Will had mentioned a specific species of turtle that lays it's eggs in water. But during the time when the water recedes the egg begins to develop. Once it hatches the water rises again where the eggs were placed thusly giving it a higher probability of successfully living. If I got that refreshed off memory correctly from a post a while back. I'm not versed enough to simply answer for the questions "why". So my simple answer will be for survival, and the Eco system and environment they naturally come from has to be mimicked.

Let's look at Pyxis(spider tortoises) each of the species and subspecies require a diapause to successfully hatch that diapause needs to be broken. In the wild Madagascar has a very short wet season within certain ranges of the different Pyxis. Naturally the nights will be very cool, and days will be moderately warm. The egg will take up to a year to hatch. Well in captivity breeders will initiate a diapause to incubation cycle. Some incubate for 5 weeks first then cool(diapause) at high50s-60s for 5-8 weeks, then proceed with incubation, sometimes this needs to be done once but sometimes(not many) it needs to be more than once. To break the diapause and get the embryo to develop.
But collectively compared to captivity and wild. The incubation time was +- the same. The diapause in the wild was just broken out into daily temperature fluctuations. Whereas in captivity it was consolidated. Both achieving the same result. So in a way the way we incubate in captivity(mostly) is not the exact way they would be incubated in the wild. But the difference in ecosystems we keep them in (incubator) does not reflect an exact science to the wild incubation. It's just within a certain threshold of temperature ranges that allow the embryo to develop onto a hatchling.

I've taken this entirely off topic galore.
Hope the little guy hatches


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

So even if the the egg is kept at the same temperature for 100 days, then it will still the take 'basically' the same time to hatch as in the wild. Is it healthier for the embryo and then later on the hatchling to mimic wild conditions and pauses in development?


----------



## tortadise

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> So even if the the egg is kept at the same temperature for 100 days, then it will still the take 'basically' the same time to hatch as in the wild. Is it healthier for the embryo and then later on the hatchling to mimic wild conditions and pauses in development?


I think really it doesn't matter from experience. I have no data or knowledge of wild nests temperature and lengths of incubation for any species. So I can't compare it to captive. I do have to say that I "wild" hatch numerous species and see a better result of more active neonates. Of course they're emerged and suck the sac up then dig out of the ground, as suppose to constantly seeing the egg and helping it along. An incubator to me is just a controlled environment that upholds the perfect ranging temperatures for them to hatch. What I meant is the duration of incubation is relatively the same in two different localities of leopards. One just goes through a diapause. If you take the diapause out and calculate the incubation duration they come out about the same for that species. Just found from different locations. If you strictly incubated a South African leopard from the time it was laid it has a probability of not hatching at all and he embryo dying.


----------



## tortadise

Alrighty. So tonight just FYI. A couple Leo's hatched. They were laid on May 5th. So well over a 100 days. 163 days and they are babcocki.


----------



## Elohi

tortadise said:


> Alrighty. So tonight just FYI. A couple Leo's hatched. They were laid on May 5th. So well over a 100 days. 163 days and they are babcocki.
> View attachment 99630
> 
> View attachment 99631


Squeeeee!!! 

I put this egg in the incubator on June 2.


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> Squeeeee!!!
> 
> I put this egg in the incubator on June 2.


It's close then. Any day is possible for sure.


----------



## Elohi

tortadise said:


> It's close then. Any day is possible for sure.


Ah! No July 2. Sorry. Typed that in the wee hours and didn't catch the error.


----------



## tortadise

Elohi said:


> Ah! No July 2. Sorry. Typed that in the wee hours and didn't catch the error.


Well then you got a little more time then.  that's what tortoises are all about though. Patience.


----------



## Elohi

THE EGG IS HATCHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> THE EGG IS HATCHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am so happy for you! You must be so happy.  I can't imagine how excited you are. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## keepergale

You must be super excited. Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Abdulla6169

Elohi said:


> View attachment 101271


Wow. He is so cute!


----------



## Elohi

I can't see much yet, but from what I can see...she is beautiful!!


----------



## Tom

Elohi said:


> I've been told 90-130 days for babcocki's. 100-110 being when many of them hatch.



100-110 has been the norm for the ones I've hatched.


----------



## Elohi

Tom said:


> 100-110 has been the norm for the ones I've hatched.


She decided to pip on day 115. She may have started this pip last night or very early this morning. I was shocked at how much of the egg she had open/broken at 8 this morning.


----------



## Tom

Elohi said:


> I can't see much yet, but from what I can see...she is beautiful!!
> View attachment 101277




CONGRATS!!!

Is this the first time you've hatched a tortoise? You must be elated.


----------



## Elohi

Tom said:


> CONGRATS!!!
> 
> Is this the first time you've hatched a tortoise? You must be elated.


This is my first hatch. I'm over the moon. I'm elated, nervous, and smitten.


----------



## Elohi

Tom said:


> CONGRATS!!!
> 
> Is this the first time you've hatched a tortoise? You must be elated.


And thank you!!!


----------



## Tom

Number one is always special but you know what is really cool? Number 100 is just as amazing and awe inspiring...


----------



## verda

Congrats!!! So happy for u ^_^


----------



## Elohi

I've whipped out my good camera. She's turned her little body inside the shell and now has he head tucked back in the egg. But now I can see her pretty shell!


----------



## mike taylor

Awesome! So who was right about hatch date?


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> Awesome! So who was right about hatch date?


 Hahaha, I don't think too many people made guesses. Was it you that predicted Halloween?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My prediction is for an oct. 25th hatch date!!!


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My prediction is for an oct. 25th hatch date!!!



LOL!! #nailedit


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> LOL!! #nailedit


I am that good!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Yes I was Halloween. Ken got it . So does he get bacon?


----------



## Tom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I am that good!!!



Uhh... This comment belongs over on the self-promotion thread...


----------



## Elohi

She is really turning around in there. 
She pushes her with her back legs and the ehh shel lifts up. I don't think she will be in there much longer. 

Ok I had to stop making this post and run and get her substrate free damp tray for the incubator because she decided to get feisty and try to eat vermiculite.


----------



## Elohi

Do I need to bump up the incubator temp? It's at 89F now.


----------



## Elohi

A video of her.


----------



## taza

Congrats she is beautiful!


----------



## bouaboua

WOW! ! ! How can I missed this thread?? 

Congrats!!!


----------



## tortdad

Elohi said:


> Hahaha, I don't think too many people made guesses. Was it you that predicted Halloween?


 No, that was me 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## verda

Wow, that was so exciting! Love the pics


----------



## verda

Is that 2 extra scutes I see?


----------



## Team Gomberg

She is just stunning Monica  .... I'm so excited that you get to experience this!


----------



## Elohi

verda said:


> Is that 2 extra scutes I see?


Yep! Two tiny extra scutes!


----------



## Elohi

Team Gomberg said:


> She is just stunning Monica  .... I'm so excited that you get to experience this!


Thanks Heather, I am too. It's been a a amazing day!!


----------



## Jodie

Great thread and wonderful pictures. Thanks for sharing and congratulations!


----------



## Elohi

I just weighed her and checked her over one last time for the night. She is 32g and her told sac has shrunk significantly.


----------



## Elohi

Fearless and beautiful.


----------



## verda

so cute! love the pic


----------



## jskahn

Congrats, I am glad to see you put her on damp paper towels. I was going to suggest that or damp sphagnum,to protect her yolk sack from drying too quick or rubbing on the bottom of the container.


----------



## Elohi

Having a warm soak and a big drink. 





Yolk progress.


----------



## tortadise

The 1st central vertebral scute is cool. It's definitely a girls tortoise with that heart shape pattern.


----------



## gustaf

Congratulations. Awesome. Beautiful. Sorry its a little late. I havent been on the forum in a few days.


----------



## Moozillion

This is SUCH a wonderful thread!!!
THANKS for sharing!!!


----------



## Elohi

I've moved her from the incubator to a mini closed chamber. I'm planting her bigger chamber and ordering a few more things for it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Perfect Monica.


----------



## Elohi

Took her outside for her first rays of sunshine this afternoon.


----------



## Moozillion

OMG!!!! She is SOOOOO beautiful!!!


----------



## Elohi

Little Lady October today. 



She's gained 2g. 



Getting some black growth. 



Ridiculously adorable.


----------



## Tyanna

Can I have her?! LOL


----------



## Gab5150

GAH! I love her heart  She's sooo cute!


----------



## tortadise

Well remember me mentioning I had one hatch that had the same extra scutes. Well I took pictures of it. It's a twin actually. Heart and everything.


----------



## verda

Aww... so cute. It will be a long wait, but one day I might be lucky enough to hatch 1 egg also(just one). Thank you all for sharing your pics, it's so exciting just to see the pics


----------



## treefrog010

lack of) to hatch, shouldn't it hatch sooner in an incubator, which has a constant temp all the time, allowing the egg to continue developing without pause?[/QUOTE]
I agree with tortadise. You have more time before your baby hatches.also, on pardalis diapause is not an option if you are shooting for 100% hatch rate as we all should be. With the longer incubation period of leopards a slight error in temp, humidity, or diapausers or any incubation


----------



## Elohi

treefrog010 said:


> lack of) to hatch, shouldn't it hatch sooner in an incubator, which has a constant temp all the time, allowing the egg to continue developing without pause?
> I agree with tortadise. You have more time before your baby hatches.also, on pardalis diapause is not an option if you are shooting for 100% hatch rate as we all should be. With the longer incubation period of leopards a slight error in temp, humidity, or diapausers or any incubation



She hatched at 115 days.


----------



## Moozillion

She is SOOOOO CUTE!!!


----------



## treefrog010

post: 977553, member: 34264"]She hatched at 115 days.[/QUOTE]
Congratulations, that was close to my incubation times for babcockii average was 125 days for 275 eggs in 2005. Temp has alot to do with extra scutes. When ever we shoot for a tsd hatching we run the risk of extra scutes. However, you successfully brought another babcockii into the world. And I can tell you that even after 35 yrs of hatching, I still am as amazed as I was when my 1st one hatched.


----------



## Elohi

Moozillion said:


> She is SOOOOO CUTE!!!



Just for you!


----------



## Moozillion

SQUEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## verda

Awww! So cute


----------



## Elohi

November 7th weigh in:



She enjoys her soaks. 



Sleeping beauty.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Wow, I guess I haven't peeked in in a while! She is adorable! That little face is just too much 
Congrats, she looks so nice!


----------



## TortMomma

So adorable!!!


----------



## verda

She is so cute!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Such a little beauty!!!


----------



## AbbyLee22

She is so lovely! I absolutely love the shell pattern. Have you thought of a name yet? I didn't see one in the threads posted. Congrats!


----------



## Elohi

AbbyLee22 said:


> She is so lovely! I absolutely love the shell pattern. Have you thought of a name yet? I didn't see one in the threads posted. Congrats!


Yes, I named her Lady October.


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Team Gomberg

She looks great..look at that nice, hydrated black growth!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This has to be a fake group of pictures! Look how clean that tortoise is. Mine are rarely so clean. FAKE!


----------



## mike taylor

She's a mommy Ken . Mommy's are the best caretakers .


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This has to be a fake group of pictures! Look how clean that tortoise is. Mine are rarely so clean. FAKE!


LOL!! She won't be so clean here soon... She's going on coir very soon and will be dirty all the time lol. She's still on a cushy bed of moss for now.


----------



## Elohi

mike taylor said:


> She's a mommy Ken . Mommy's are the best caretakers .


Hahaha this is true. And moms can be quite particular too.


----------



## Elohi

http://instagram.com/p/vjQKFFst04/


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Elohi

45g of cuteness.


----------



## Elohi

I'm not sure if she's the cutest leopard to have ever hatched or if she's just really photogenic. LOL


----------



## Elohi

I've moved little Lady October from her starter closed chamber to the next step. A well planted reptile tank that I've closed the mesh top off. 













The new thermostat isn't here yet, so I'll have to swap her dome for nighttime.


----------



## Elohi

She took a nap and now she's checking the place out.


----------



## Moozillion

OhMyGosh, she's ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Team Gomberg

Look at all that growth so far!! Isn't it amazing how quickly a humid started baby grows!!

P.S. You know I *love* your habitat decorating skills, right?? I'm all about the set ups that are functional for them and cosmetically appealing to us   

Oh and P.S.S.. I had a talk with my husband last night.. should I die early/unexpectedly we had to discuss what would happen to Levi. I told him he's to contact you for first dibbs! LOL... but seriously, that's the game plan- to ask you to take him. And if you don't/can't take him, you're to screen for who can. After all, you know what to look for in a Leopard home better than my non turtle knowledgeable hubby  
Just thought I'd share that...FYI... LOL


----------



## puffy137

Thank you Elohi for that wonderful story in pictures, brilliant. Well Done.


----------



## Elohi

Team Gomberg said:


> Look at all that growth so far!! Isn't it amazing how quickly a humid started baby grows!!
> 
> P.S. You know I *love* your habitat decorating skills, right?? I'm all about the set ups that are functional for them and cosmetically appealing to us
> 
> Oh and P.S.S.. I had a talk with my husband last night.. should I die early/unexpectedly we had to discuss what would happen to Levi. I told him he's to contact you for first dibbs! LOL... but seriously, that's the game plan- to ask you to take him. And if you don't/can't take him, you're to screen for who can. After all, you know what to look for in a Leopard home better than my non turtle knowledgeable hubby
> Just thought I'd share that...FYI... LOL


I'm at a complete loss for words. You are too kind! I'd be honored. 

I've thought about this sort of thing to. I know my kids currently have adorable arguments over who is to inherit Beans, but my other shell babies are just as special and would need good keepers too! And who's to say my kids are into torts or have the space for them when they are grown and doing their own thing? 

Have you seen this picture yet?


Big color change. Nice growth. No longer feels fragile. She's incredibly feisty. I know I've mentioned that before but she is strong, active, and seems to have a dominant type personality. She has lunged away and bumped me for trying to pick her up. 
I weighed her again today and she was 51g.


----------



## Team Gomberg

This reminds me of my adventure with head starting hatchlings  with the big difference being you get to keep yours  
But it sure was neat to see them go from yolk sac to feisty babies!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just last night, we were discussing the concept of, “god-parents" Karen and I weren't raised with that in our families, but our friends were. We couldn't figure out what the difference between the two family's that would bring this about. 
Now though, I like the idea of tortoise god-parents. We could start a national registrar.


----------



## Elohi

Maybe I should have named her after a rapid growing weed because she sure grows like one!


----------



## Team Gomberg

she looks so different already! Thick black growth....I love it! That marbling should be showing up anytime now


----------



## Elohi

WOW WOW WOW. She really is a weed!


----------



## Elohi

^^she was 60 grams prior to a really big poop.


----------



## gingerbee

Wow!! Love the way these leopards change and grow!!! Beautiful !!!


----------



## Tyanna

Such a gorgeous "_weed_"!  Love it!


----------



## Elohi




----------



## tortadise

You could make her thistle.


----------



## Moozillion

She is sooooooo pretty!!!


----------



## katfinlou

Absolutely stunning!! Just so perfect in every way


----------



## Elohi

6 weeks old. 62g


----------



## mike taylor

Just beautiful!


----------



## Team Gomberg

I see the marbling starting!!


----------



## Tyanna

Wow, so cute! I can't get over it!


----------



## phebe121

So cute


----------



## Moozillion

A.DOR.A.BLE!!!!!!


----------



## Elohi

^^ninja kick lol


Lady October says GOOD MORNING TFO!!


----------



## Moozillion

She just gets cuter by the day!!!


----------



## Elohi

This evenings soak. She's such a beautiful little creature. Curious. Still fearless. And every morning she comes out of her cushy hide and comes to the front glass of her enclosure and watches the commotion of my families morning. And waits for her breakfast.


----------



## Elohi

Not the best picture but I weighed her this evening and she's more than doubled her hatch weight in 7 weeks.


----------



## katfinlou

She is so beautiful, I could look at her all day and still be blown away!! You must be so thrilled with her, she seems like she's doing great too!


----------



## Team Gomberg

Are you in touch with the breeder? Does he know about your incubating success and has he seen her updates?

She was soooo meant for you!


----------



## Elohi

Team Gomberg said:


> Are you in touch with the breeder? Does he know about your incubating success and has he seen her updates?
> 
> She was soooo meant for you!


Yep! We are friends on fb. He's also here on the forum but I'm not sure how often he's on here. @exoticsdr


----------



## Team Gomberg

Elohi said:


> Yep! We are friends on fb. @exoticsdr



That's great!


----------



## Elohi

I met Lady Octobers parents. 
Beautiful animals. I wish I had taken pictures because my memory stinks!!


----------



## Elohi

Little Lady October is 77grams and really starting to marble. I'll post pictures later tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Elohi

Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, and Happy New Year from little Lady October. 



And here are some more pictures so you all can see her new growth. If she continues at this pace, she's going to be a really big girl!


----------



## jskahn

She is getting big and good looking, the yawn pic is great. She knows she is a diva


----------



## katfinlou

She is absolutely stunning, that little yawn pic is so cute! It's lovely seeing pics of her progress. Thank you!!!


----------



## Team Gomberg

She's a perfect little girl!


----------



## Elohi

She isn't nearly as high domed as Beans and Watson. She seems to have a much lower profile like Freckles has.


----------



## Ciri

Sooooooo Cute!!!


----------



## Moozillion

She is a real BEAUTY!!
But that's NOT a yawn: she's singing Christmas carols- I distinctly heard "...Fa-la-la-la-la-..."


----------



## turtlemanfla88

That makes sense. In my experience I incubated eggs and nothing happened until i dropped the temp and the humidity then raised them again. If I am not mistaking in The South African Tortoise Book the authors talks about incubation period range from 206 to 485 days in South Africa for Leopards. I nor anyone I know in Florida had that happen to them.


----------



## Elohi

Ohai, I was just rearranging my enclosure. Didn't see you there.


----------



## gustaf

Lookin good. Looks like shes growing


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Momof4

She is so gorgeous!! I love your enclosure too!!


----------



## Team Gomberg

She's a tortoise model...I love it


----------



## Elohi

How much longer until she weighs more than Freckles? LOL.


----------



## katfinlou

She really is absolutely stunning. I never tire of looking at her


----------



## Moozillion

BEAUTIFUL baby and AMAZING photos!!! I think most of them are calendar-worthy!!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Just checked out this whole thread, what a gorgeous tortoise


----------



## Elohi

Neck freckles. <3


----------



## verda

She has grown so much and so fast ... too cute!


----------



## Elohi

verda said:


> She has grown so much and so fast ... too cute!


I was looking at her today and I think she has more white than yesterday. If that's possible lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Neck freckles. <3
> View attachment 113958


I recognize sharpie dots when I see um. Just funnin.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> I was looking at her today and I think she has more white than yesterday. If that's possible lol.


White out correcting fluid'll do that. Lol.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Her little tort butt is so cute 
I'm not in this one often, but she looks so great!


----------



## katfinlou

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Her little tort butt is so cute
> I'm not in this one often, but she looks so great!


Im please im not the only one that likes little torty bottoms, aren't they just the cutest lol


----------



## Elohi

11 weeks. 99 grams.


----------



## Elohi




----------



## Elohi

Broke 100 grams today!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Broke 100 grams today!
> View attachment 114704


Treat time perhaps?


----------



## Elohi

Does a tiny blueberry covered in calcium powder count as a treat?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Elohi said:


> Does a tiny blueberry covered in calcium powder count as a treat?


Probably for a tortoise it does, me, not so much.


----------



## Elohi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Probably for a tortoise it does, me, not so much.


Ok so the tort is covered. How about this for you? 
http://www.southernliving.com/m/food/how-to/bacon-apple-pie-recipe-video


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

TOUCHDOWN!!!! And the crowd goes wild!


----------



## Team Gomberg

YAY!!


----------



## Elohi




----------



## katfinlou

I could look at her pics all day, she's so beautiful. Her shell markings are stunning


----------



## Elohi




----------



## 99redballoons

Elohi said:


> View attachment 115123
> 
> View attachment 115124
> 
> View attachment 115125
> 
> View attachment 115126


Just gorgeous, very beautiful


----------



## Elohi

I'm not sure if you can tell but she has a long piece of food on her carapace. She looked at it like hmmm, then decided to eat something else LOL. I only just happened to see it and have no idea how she managed to get it there hahaha.


----------



## Elohi

Bed of noms. 





Nap-soak. Two birds-one stone. 



Failed to get a picture but she is now 113 grams.


----------



## Elohi




----------

